# [Request] Dark Theme



## Hector9

Hi,

Is it possible to have a dark theme on the forum? So that one can enable it optionally (drop-down menu)

The white one is killing my eyes


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Hector!  I will look into it.  It will probably take a while, so don't expect any action soon.  You might look for some browser add-ons that will allow you to override a site's colors for now.


----------



## Hector9

Thank you Mike, I'll be looking forward to it!


----------



## Copyright

Thanks to your question, I learned from Mike that there are extensions/add-ons that actually make this happen. So I tried the first one that topped the search list for Firefox: 
Dark Mode (WebExtension) 0.2.0 Compatible with Firefox 57+
by Bernard
A global dark theme for the web

I'm not sure where he got his "57+" since Firefox is only on 55 right now, but I installed it and it worked fine on a couple of websites. Then I came back here to tell you – only to find that it disabled my ability to post in WordReference. 

Once I uninstalled it, everything was fine. It was then that I noted a couple of comments on the app that said it didn't work on Firefox 55 ... with the hope that it would soon be fixed because people like it. 

Now that I've said all this, I imagine you're using a different browser.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Copyright said:


> I'm not sure where he got his "57+" since Firefox is only on 55 right now


From version 57 on all the add-ons for Firefox will have to be Webextensions (all the old add-ons won't work any more) - this extension is already up to date, unlike most extensions currently on the market (labelled as "legacy")


----------



## Copyright

It didn't work for me and many others in the comments section on this page. But thanks for explaining the relevance of 57+.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Is the dark theme available yet?


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, please look at the styles and pick the one with "grey" in the title.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Yes, it looks amazing. Thank you so much!


----------



## michelmontescuba

Hi. I'd like to make a suggestion or a petition as regards the dark theme. I love it for the most part. The only thing that bothers me a bit is the white background of the threads that are locked and not open for further reply. It's rather uncomfortable and a bit hurting for the eyes, especial at night, and I think it kind of defeats the purpose of the dark theme. For instante, in the english-sapanish forum, there are three locked threads that are pinned permanently to the home page, and it causes a bit of discomfort since these threads have a white background. The same with other threads that the moderador lock from time to time for not complying with the forum rules.

I wonder if there's any chance of changing the white background of locked threads for a more eye-friendly shade of gray or maybe even a pitch black shade as in the top of the home page.

Thanks.


----------



## Hector9

michelmontescuba said:


> Hi. I'd like to make a suggestion or a petition as regards the dark theme. I love it for the most part. The only thing that bothers me a bit is the white background of the threads that are locked and not open for further reply. It's rather uncomfortable and a bit hurting for the eyes, especial at night, and I think it kind of defeats the purpose of the dark theme. For instante, in the english-sapanish forum, there are three locked threads that are pinned permanently to the home page, and it causes a bit of discomfort since these threads have a white background. The same with other threads that the moderador lock from time to time for not complying with the forum rules.
> 
> I wonder if there's any chance of changing the white background of locked threads for a more eye-friendly shade of gray or maybe even a pitch black shade as in the top of the home page.
> 
> Thanks.



Dark reader is your solution: Dark Reader — dark theme for every website

Here are the settings I'm using on this forum:


----------



## mkellogg

michelmontescuba said:


> The only thing that bothers me a bit is the white background of the threads that are locked


Hi, Thanks for the suggestion. I uploaded the latest version of the Shades of Grey theme and also fixed that background color problem. Let me know if there are any other problems with the theme.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Thanks for the change in color, I appreciate it. There's a minor problem though. Now when you try to thumb down the page, it moves from side to side instead of remaining fixed to the screen like it did before. It makes for an uncomfortable experience. Maybe you can tweak it a little bit?



Hector9 said:


> Dark reader is your solution


That is a great suggestion, but unfortunatelly it seems to work for desktop computers only and I can merely access the internet via mobile phone for the time being, but thanks anyway.


----------



## mkellogg

michelmontescuba said:


> ow when you try to thumb down the page, it moves from side to side instead of remaining fixed to the screen like it did before. It makes for an uncomfortable experience.


That was a result of the new theme. I think I just fixed that.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Yes, it's totally fine now. I appreciate it.


----------



## Şafak

Spoiler: theme









Yep, this add-on will ruin my eyesight.


----------



## mkellogg

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Spoiler: theme
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 55771


That appears to be the old "Cream" themed version of this style. The author decided to stop offering that theme and concentrate on the blue on gray theme that we have now. I just removed the cream one from the server yesterday since it was outdated.


----------



## Kelly B

I just switched to the grey theme; my cataracts thank you. It is startling, though,  to move to a dictionary page and be returned to the bright background. 
I use the google browser on my Android phone, rather than a dedicated app.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Kelly B said:


> I just switched to the grey theme; my cataracts thank you. It is startling, though,  to move to a dictionary page and be returned to the bright background.
> I use the google browser on my Android phone, rather than a dedicated app.


There's an easy fix to that problem - you can enable the dark theme on your android cell phone.


----------



## Kelly B

I have done, but it didn't extend to WR for some reason. I will fiddle with the settings, thanks.


----------



## mkellogg

Hello, the Settings page of the dictionaries has a toggle between light and dark themes.
https://www.wordreference.com/2012/preferences.aspx


----------



## Kelly B

Aha - thanks very much!


----------



## Kelly B

Me again - in Shades of Grey, there's an issue with the contrast on some responses, for example in this thread teubé  Any thoughts? Thanks!







Becomes this


----------



## Kelly B

Also this 



From the dictionary becomes this when highlighted


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Kelly,


Kelly B said:


> there's an issue with the contrast on some responses


I am not sure what we can do when the user sets the font color to black.


Kelly B said:


> From the dictionary



This we can and will fix. 

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## michelmontescuba

mkellogg said:


> I am not sure what we can


How about some type of gray outline to the letters?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Also some other dark colours (blue and red) are not easy on the eye, but it occurs only with few and far between, old threads, so the easiest solution is to report them and ask the mods to change the font colour.


----------



## mkellogg

michelmontescuba said:


> How about some type of gray outline to the letters?


CSS "text-shadow" does something, but I am not ready to put that on all user text. I've tried a few other tricks and I'm not happy with any of them.

On the desktop, I can highlight the text to easily see what was written. I think the best we have is to wait till Xenforo has a built-in dark mode that will be able to handle this. Currently, our dark mode is a separate "theme" that isn't as flexible.


----------



## Kelly B

No worries, thanks so much for the response!


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

I just discovered this functionality thanks to this thread. Thanks a million, it's a lifesaver!


----------

